# Most Versatile Tarantula Enclosures?



## Nephrite (Aug 6, 2016)

I'm trying to find a somewhat cheap but effective enclosure for my T's. Enclosures with many sizes is preferred
These are the ones I thought of
- Jamies Enclosures
- Plastic Dram Vials -> Can't seem to find them in stores, only online?
- Deli Cups -> Can't find a big ones with lids, only very small ones have lids. Also order online only?
- Kritter Keeper 
- Jar of foods -> Opening too small, can't customize/take out;leftovers,waterbowl
What enclosures do you use, and what do you think is the most effective for it's cost?


----------



## CyclingSam (Aug 6, 2016)

I love these ones. I like the ones with the blue car on the box and the ones with the blue box boarder for sports memorabilia. 

http://www.hobbylobby.com/search/?text=display+cases

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nephrite (Aug 6, 2016)

CyclingSam said:


> I love these ones. I like the ones with the blue car on the box and the ones with the blue box boarder for sports memorabilia.
> 
> http://www.hobbylobby.com/search/?text=display+cases


Oh wow, those are pretty nice! Can I get a pic of your enclosure as an example?


----------



## CyclingSam (Aug 6, 2016)

Nephrite said:


> Oh wow, those are pretty nice! Can I get a pic of your enclosure as an example?


Note: You can always get a 40% off a purchase coupon from Hobby Lobby. I get mine through their weekly emails.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## viper69 (Aug 7, 2016)

Nephrite said:


> I'm trying to find a somewhat cheap but effective enclosure for my T's. Enclosures with many sizes is preferred
> These are the ones I thought of
> - Jamies Enclosures
> - Plastic Dram Vials -> Can't seem to find them in stores, only online?
> ...


Comments listed in order that YOU listed products

1. The small/medium sizes can be bought from AMAC plastics, they are AMAC boxes. The Container Store and Amazon to name a few. I buy a lot so it's cheaper to avoid dealers.

2. Dram vials are great! But they only come in small sizes. I've only seen them online- Amazon mostly, but some plastics suppliers have them as well.

3. Deli cups, cheapest option that is both CLEAR and EASY to clean. Local kitchen supply stores have them, industrial kitchen stores that is, online too--- Most effective for young Ts

4. KK - good for terrestrial, never used them for arboreals, but they are clear.

5. Rarely good.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gypsy cola (Aug 11, 2016)

Is this top opening? if so... could this house an obligate burrower comfortably?


----------



## WeightedAbyss75 (Aug 11, 2016)

gypsy cola said:


> Is this top opening? if so... could this house an obligate burrower comfortably?


I don't know who's cage you are asking about, but for burrowers big plastic crates seem to work well, given you can make holes in the sides of it. Most are top loading and are deep enough to give you some space when working with the T


----------



## KezyGLA (Aug 11, 2016)

'Really useful box'

The come in all sorts of sizes. Cheap but durable and lockable, good for preventing escapes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Garth Vader (Aug 11, 2016)

I've been messing around with containers a lot. Some clear acrylic containers lack a latch and I get worried my T will escape. So I fiddled with adhering latches to different containers and didn't love the results. I ended up buying some Sistema containers. I wish the plastic were clear but they were cheap and they are very durable. They are similar to Really Useful Boxes and Sterilite Containers.


----------



## viper69 (Aug 12, 2016)

KezyGLA said:


> 'Really useful box'
> 
> The come in all sorts of sizes. Cheap but durable and lockable, good for preventing escapes.


And stackable too! I love the RUBs I bought.


----------

